# texture and flat boxes



## customHI (Jul 3, 2012)

first post here so be nice.  i've been doing some textured (stomped) ceilings the past couple of years and have been applying themud with a roller just as almost everyone else does.  i'm wondering if anyone has ever tried using a flat box to apply the mud before stomping.  i've never used a flat box before, so i dont know if it would apply enough mud to stomp.  any thoughts?  anyone use flat boxes for finishing?<br>


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

customHI said:


> first post here so be nice.  i've been doing some textured (stomped) ceilings the past couple of years and have been applying themud with a roller just as almost everyone else does.  i'm wondering if anyone has ever tried using a flat box to apply the mud before stomping.  i've never used a flat box before, so i dont know if it would apply enough mud to stomp.  any thoughts?  anyone use flat boxes for finishing?<br>


I have never done stomp, but I can run boxes.

I think it would be too un even, since a box applies the mud with a bit of a arch.

Maybe if you some how put mini wheels on a box, so it could apply more mud, but ,,,,, that's a lot of trips to a bucket, and could get messy,,,, plus I have never done stomp,,, so

I will say no, hopper or paint roller would be faster.

Guess you half to see what others think


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> I have never done stomp, but I can run boxes.
> 
> I think it would be too un even, since a box applies the mud with a bit of a arch.
> 
> ...



Nar he needs to hammer the **** out of his box till its round and cover the out side in sheepskin and use it like a roller

Something like this ...


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

never tryed it... i always use a roller, just like 2buck said about the arch with a box....i agree 100% on that. i would stick with a roller but if you ever try it let us know.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

You could spray the mud on with an airless. It would be fast. But maybe too fast. Would you be able to stomp enough to stay away from a dry edge. I have only done stomp one time. So I am really not much help.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I used to do that design lots back in the day.
I pretty well just tell people now that it's disgusting and out dated so they rarely get it any more.
But like 2buck said, flat boxes wouldn't work. 
Best alternative to rolling would be like Tim suggested, with a sprayer.
But truthfully, we always just rolled it like you do. Best way.
Especially if you're working alone.
Because then you can just do sections at a time.
Like our buddy Moore!
Check it out. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't think it would work, but I'd love to see a video of you trying!

We used to spray it, but it's a multi-man operation, and you need lights to make sure you're not missing any. The stomper is WORKED at the end of that day....it's a fast and furious ride. I prefer to roll it these days....should I be unfortunate enough to have to do it at all.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)




----------

